# Starter culture .. Which one?



## ritamcd (May 2, 2012)

I have several books and several of them require a different starter culture for the recipe .. I don't understand the difference between them tho ... Some just say starter culture as in this recipe

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Salami soppresata 1.pdf

I have both F-CL and T-SPX  I cant seem to find what each one does .. And in links as above what should one use ?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 2, 2012)

Hi Rita,

Here's a link to the CHR Hansen Bactoferm Meat Manual which describes the difference between each culture and dfines their proper use.

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|5...f|1154|R~DDEB7986FACFE11B65F30D809B1C0DBA|0|0

I you have any problem downloading the pdf, let me know and I can send it direct.



~Martin


----------



## alblancher (May 2, 2012)

According to Marianski

Bactoferm T-SPX is for traditional fermantation profiles  with temps not higher then 24 degree C o 75 degree F   25g culture to 200 kg meat

Bactoferm F-LC  is a bio-protective culture  capable of acidification and preventing the growth of Listeria.  It has a wider temperature range.    below 25 degree C for a traditional acidification profile and between 35 - 45 degree C for a US style product.  Dextrose is required

Hope this helps,  it's still all Greek to me!  Still learning about this type of curing


----------



## ritamcd (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Martin I was able to get it fine .. Will save it and read it after dinner ..
Thank you also alblancher !! I am still reading and reading before I attempt anything .. I just get confused on the process when one book says to use one and the other book says to use the other ..

And also once made what is the shelf life on this type of sausage .. say once its out of the freezer ?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 2, 2012)

F-RM-52

For medium-fast acidification. Due to the short fermentation, final product may have a mild sourly flavor. Bactoferm F-RM-52 culture causes the meat's pH to drop to under 5.0 in about 4 days.
Great for products like salami or products with diameters from >1”- 3”. Fast culture targeted for fermentation temperatures 70°F-90°F. Both L. sakei and S. carnosus have optimal growth at 86°F, they will grow best around this temperature. They metabolize Dextrose and Fructose which create lactic acid (do not use Sugar). S. carnosus is a curing/flavoring bacteria that needs time to be effective. Typically this culture is for products that take around 1 month to fully complete (includes drying).

After seasonings and spices have been effectively mixed into minced meat the culture is introduced and also thoroughly mixed. For every 10 lbs. of meat: dilute ½ tsp. of culture in ½ cup distilled water (or chlorine free tap water). Let sit for 15-20 minutes for bacteria to “wake-up” then pour over mixed meat and re-mix thoroughly. Make sure meat stays cold through mixing process. Use InstaCure#1 or #1 and #2 mixed with this culture.
Storage:
When not in use keep culture sealed and frozen. Shelf life of frozen cultures is 6 months, while unfrozen cultures will last a matter of weeks.

Bactoferm LHP

For extra fast acidification. If a pronounced sourly flavor is desired, you selected this culture wisely. Bactoferm LHP culture causes the meat's pH to drop to under 5.3 in 30 hours or under 5.0 in 2 days.
Great for thin products like pepperoni or sausages ≤1” in dia.. Extra-Fast culture targeted for fermentation temperatures 90°F-105°F. P. acidilactici has optimal growth at 104°F and P. pentosaceus at 95°F, they will grow just fine under this temperature. They metabolize most common sugars and create lactic acid (use Dextrose, not Sugar). Typically this culture is for products that take around 2 weeks or less to fully complete (includes drying).
Use:
After seasonings and spices have been effectively mixed into minced meat the culture is introduced and also thoroughly mixed. For every 10 lbs. of meat: dilute ½ tsp. of culture in ½ cup distilled water (or chlorine free tap water). Let sit for 15-20 minutes for bacteria to “wake-up” then pour over mixed meat and re-mix thoroughly. Make sure meat stays cold through mixing process. Use InstaCure[emoji]8482[/emoji]#1 with this culture.
Storage:
When not in use keep culture sealed and frozen. Shelf life of frozen cultures is 6 months, while unfrozen cultures will last a matter of weeks.
 

T-SPX

For slow and minimal acidification. Fermentation ends when sugars are used up for lactic acid production, at which point the pH will steady (or rise) and moisture removal will be main safety hurdle (<0.91). This culture is a curing and flavor enhancing bacteria, the pH level should not drop under 5.3. This will ensure great taste and color to finished product.
For slow-fermentation and large diameter salami, or products with diameters of >3”. Slow culture targeted for fermentation temperatures 65°F-80°F. For traditional fermentation the temperature should not exceed 75°F. Typically sugar is used for these products. This culture is for products that take months to fully complete (includes drying), and can be used for slow fermented small diameter products as long as safety hurdles are overcome, i.e. Water Activity level (<0.91), curing with #2...etc).
Use:
After seasonings and spices have been effectively mixed into minced meat the culture is introduced and also thoroughly mixed. For every 10 lbs. of meat: dilute ½ tsp. of culture in ½ cup distilled water (or chlorine free tap water). Let sit for 15-20 minutes for bacteria to “wake-up” then pour over mixed meat and re-mix thoroughly. Make sure meat stays cold throughout mixing process. Use InstaCure[emoji]8482[/emoji] #2 (Nitrate) with this culture.
 

Mold 600

Mold growth is often a desirable quality in a dry-cured sausage. One of the most common questions about mold growth on the surface is, Is it Safe? There is no easy answer, while white/grayish mold is typically considered beneficial mold, there are simply too many strains of mold in the direct environment (house-flora). That is why it is in the best interest of the sausagemaker to inoculate the casing with the correct concentrated mold. This freeze-dried strain is laboratory-created 100% Penecillium nalgiovense, the most desirable of beneficial molds for sausages. This product creates a nicely marbled white/grayish surface mold that will prevent contamination by other outside bacteria, prevent case hardening, create a characteristic flavor, and reduce drying time, rancidity and discoloration.
Use:
After seasonings, spices and culture have been effectively mixed into minced meat and the sausages are stuffed and hanging, it is time to apply the mould. Bactoferm 600 consists of an aerobic bacteria and needs to be exposed to oxygen or it will not activate.
Steps to create cultured solution for:
• 10 Liters / 2.6 Gallons: Empty packet into 200ml (approx. 1 measuring cup) of lukewarm water (approx. 68°F) and hold for 12 Hours. Then dilute into 10 Liters of chlorine-free tap water (or distilled water). If using multiple containers, distribute contents evenly.
• 1 Liter: Remove and correctly weigh 3 grams of Mould Culture. Dissolve in 200ml (approx. 1 measuring cup) of lukewarm water (approx. 68°F) and hold for 12 Hours. Then dilute into 1 Liter of chlorine-free tap water (or distilled water).
Spray the mold or dip it into a chlorine-free-water and Bactoferm mould solution prior to placing in fermenting environment (high temp [80-110°F], high humidity [75-90%]). After 24 hours, check to see if a white/grayish mold has appeared, reapply to areas still without mould. Mould can be reapplied repeatedly during fermentation phase.
Storage:
When not in use keep culture sealed and frozen. Shelf life of frozen cultures is 6 months, while unfrozen cultures will last a matter of weeks.

Keep all the Bactoferm products sealed and in the freezer.


----------



## solaryellow (May 2, 2012)

T-SPX has been my favorite. The flavor is what I am most interested in so T-SPX is what I have been using.


----------



## ritamcd (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Nepas and Solaryellow ..

I tend to kinda freak out a bit when I try something new and want to make sure its just right 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I am going to print off that thank you


----------



## johnyd (May 3, 2012)

Awesome information here fellas!!


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 3, 2012)

Great info, thanks. Yeah rita, i think dry curing is probably one area were you cannot be too careful.


----------



## pops6927 (May 3, 2012)

Clipped to Evernote via Evernote Web Clipper!


----------



## strut buster (Mar 17, 2014)

solaryellow said:


> T-SPX has been my favorite. The flavor is what I am most interested in so T-SPX is what I have been using.



I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping solar yellow is still around.  I have built a curing chamber and done some test runs further drying some semi-dry pepperoni and have a pancetta hanging now.  I"m ready to jump into with real dry curing and have narrowed down my culture to T-SPX and F-LC.  I want to go with T-SPX for three reasons 1) the fermenting temp is the ambient temp of my house so I can use a very unsophistical fermenting chamber indoors that only serves to hold in humitidy.  and 2)  I will be targeting the southern Europe flavor profile, and 3)  I will be working from Stan Marianski's book, and he specifices T-SPX.  On the other hand, F-LC seems to be the only culture that protects against Listeria.  I have no idea how big of a deal Listeria is but will learn more shortly.  But using F-LC will mean I will need to build a more sophisticated fermenting chamber or rig my drying chamber to double as a fermentation chamber.  Neither are show stoppers, but again, I want the less acidic, mellow notes of southern Europen Salume and it seem like T-SPX can get me there with longer, but ambient temp fermenting.     Also, I also work in Winston and live just outside in Lewisville.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 17, 2014)

I am somewhat still around. I haven't had much time for anything lately. I am still in the Winston area, but will be moving closer to High Point/Greensboro soon.


----------



## lltrevll (Nov 20, 2014)

Good day,
I understand that T spx culture has a shelf life of 6mo. In freezer, however if i never opened do this still apply. I purchased 2 packages tspx last winter and never had time to use 2nd package so it has been sitting in freezer all this time sealed. 
Thank you in advance
Trev.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 20, 2014)

I believe the package itself has a Best Buy date of 18 months (I was just told this on the WD forums). Does the pouch have anything stamped on it?


----------



## lltrevll (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes 04.2015 just wasn't sure after reading pdf file on product 6mo shelf life got confused.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Then I would consider that the Best Buy date and say you're good to go. Best way to tell though is to measure PH drops in your sausage after fermentation though. Just to be safe.


----------



## lltrevll (Nov 20, 2014)

"So your saying there is a chance" lol thanks i am grateful for your response take care.


----------



## lltrevll (Nov 20, 2014)

Ah one more question as far as a good PH tester which are recommended.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2014)

I just ordered this pH paper.... haven't used it yet.....


----------

